

Where You Get The Most Bang For Your College Buck - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/forget-the-us-news-rankings-heres-where-you-get-the-most-bang-for-your-college-buck-2010-8

======
nostromo
100 ad impressions for one list? Yikes. I'll help you out while my workspace
builds...

1) MIT (Annual Return on Investment: 12.6%)

2) CIT

3) Harvard

4) Harvey Mudd

5) Dartmouth

6) Stanford

7) Princeton

8) Yale

9) Notre Dame

10) Penn

11) Duke

12) Lehigh

13) Union College

14) Amherst

15) WPI

16) UC Berkeley

17) Carnegie Mellon

18) Colgate

19) Columbia

20) Rensselaer (10.8%)

